

7 Boston Startup CEOs Boil Their Company Culture Down to One Word - Minnesota
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2009/09/01/7-boston-startup-ceos-boil-their-company-culture-down-to-one-word/

======
pbhjpbhj
None of them chose "crap", what a suprise.

You may as well ask people to sum up their CV in one word, it would be just as
useful. Everyone will just think of the most positive word possible.

Synergistic, Adventurous, Vibrant, Cool, Magical, ... hmm.

